# Tuvan Throat Singing



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently started listening to throat singers from such places as Tuva. These performers have the most powerful voices I have ever heard and their music sounds much more interesting to me than most European classical music (maybe because of its unfamiliarity).

I recommend an album entitled "Uzlyau: Guttural Singing of the People of the Sayan Altai and Ural Mountains ". It consists of studio recordings and field recordings, but also has fairly extensive liner notes on the style and some of the performers.
I also recommend a band called Yat-Kha (their first album particularly). Their accompaniments make the music more digestable to those who maybe don't want to listen to raw, unmitigated solo Tuvan throat singing.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Try the Inuit throat singing as well
The main difference, is that it is, almost, exclusively performed by women.
Short pieces sung as a competition


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Many years ago I saw a concert of Tibetan throat singers. Totally amazing to hear all that harmonious sound. There were about eight or so singers. The amount of sound produced from them was incredible. They can both produce lots of volume and range. 

The Inuit throat singing is also fascinating to listen to. Upon first impression it seems that they're just grunting at each other, but then you realize it's all about communication, and communication so foreign to me. Its a more different communication to me that just speaking a foreign language I can't understand. It's alien and very compelling. They are actually competing with one another to see who can outlast the other.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Watch the movie Genghis Blues. Here is a clip:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

For the modern, jazzy throat singing crossover you never knew you were waiting for i'd recommend Sainkho Namtchylak


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

First time I heard inuit throat singers. Sounds very unusual to me - I like the polyphonies (I think after you get past the aesthetic, the resultant harmonies are in a way beautiful). 
On the Uzlyau CD, on one or two field recordings, a woman is singing (I think that it is a different peoples than the Tuvans on the recording I'm thinking of, but geographically, they aren't far), which was unusual to hear in that kind of style.


----------



## captain charles ryder (Jul 20, 2014)

Very interesting style. I like Huun Huur Tu and many others.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Interesting book on Mongolian throat singing (with CD & DVD):

_Where Rivers and Mountains Sing: Sound, Music, and Nomadism in Tuva and Beyond_ by Ted Levin.


----------

